

How to join Facebook without giving up all of your and your friends’ privacy - jambo
http://paul.henrich.me/posts/2015/02/facing-facebook.html

======
Mz
Reading this is making me want to delete my Facebook account -- again -- even
though I basically don't use it currently and it has next to nothing in it.
Wow.

------
uptown
Good tips, but one (or more) of your friends probably already uploaded their
phone's address book to Facebook, so as careful as you are - social sites
likely know more about you than you personally provide.

------
th0br0
Regarding the apps, however, I'd argue that the PrivacyGuard functionality of
ClockworkMod and so on can severely restrict their "spying" functionality as
far as making it unusable.

~~~
jambo
Interesting, thanks. I've been hoping that Google will overhaul the
permissions system for Android (most people won't install a fork) to make it
more granular/at time of access.

------
Sarkie
HTTPS for the blog itself?

~~~
jambo
Thanks. It's high on my priority list. I want to make sure I do it right. I
ended up launching the blog without it because the first commit in that repo
was like 2 years ago and it just sat on my disk until last month.

------
thyrsus
Firefox allows multiple profiles; I have one named "Facebook" that I don't use
for anything but Facebook.

~~~
jambo
Interesting idea. Chrome has this too.

~~~
toufka
There are enough (good) browsers out there, that you can just dedicate one of
them to those services which are intent on sucking up all your personal
habits. Makes it easy to not confuse the issue as well.

------
jambo
A family member who was wary of facebook asked me how to join facebook while
maintaining a semblance of privacy, so I wrote this. Tried to make it
accessible to someone with average computer skills.

As an aside, I joined facebook to write this, and I was blown away by how good
facebook's recommendations for friends were, presumably just based on other
people's uploaded contacts (Facebook made me confirm a phone number).

~~~
jbinto
Just because you opt out of letting Facebook (or Linkedin) see your contacts,
does not mean your contacts have done the same thing.

e.g. If you are someone@example.org, and others have someone@example.org in
their address book and they let Facebook see it, they've got you already.

For this reason I use a dedicated email address for each social media account.

Also, while I'd normally recommend 2-factor authentication, giving these guys
your phone number is a really bad idea if you value your privacy. Try to limit
it to firstname lastname and one throwaway email if at all possible. If you're
really paranoid, you can get a VOIP gateway that supports SMS for fairly
cheap, certainly for cheaper than buying a burner phone.

~~~
jambo
Yeah, I should have mentioned I set up a new email account for this. But, I
wanted to write up this guide so I acquiesced when they asked for my phone
number.

